# Hide comment option



## TheFabFurry (Jan 27, 2009)

I feel this would benefit everyone. I left some informational vids on some peoples pages about the fur industry (just do happens to have a peta logo on it and they cant get past that)  and people are shittin themselves over it. So an option to turn off or hide a comment would be great. so they can hide mine and also any other bad comment that occurs. i get flamed occassionally and would like to turn that off. and im sure others get spams, flames, and the thanks yous that most people hate.

how hard would it be to put that into the code? just wondering if it would be really complicated cuz im sure many people would appreciate it.

comment if you want this option as well


----------



## FrittMonster (Jan 27, 2009)

Hiding comments on userpages and journals, and even submissions would be lovely. Just a universal code applied to two or three categories (since User Page shouts can be deleted as is). 

I hate to say it, but something like what DeviantArt has would be lovely.


----------



## EraDragon (Jan 27, 2009)

Something like that would prove to be useful, for both journals and uploads. Would save people from having to repost an image after some person has decided to be an idiot and say something stupid or spam a post. 

For journals, it could be useful to hide those comments that will eventually lead to fueling fires.. if you know what I mean.


----------



## TheFabFurry (Jan 27, 2009)

FrittMonster said:


> Hiding comments on userpages and journals, and even submissions would be lovely. Just a universal code applied to two or three categories (since User Page shouts can be deleted as is).
> 
> I hate to say it, but something like what DeviantArt has would be lovely.



agreed, hate to go the way of DA but they do have a really nice hide comment option

especially for the user page


----------



## known2bite (Jan 27, 2009)

Yup, I agree. =3 I think this option would be awesome so if someone makes a rude comment you can easily just delete it or hide it. DA has made good use of this option.


----------



## MusLtngFox (Jan 28, 2009)

DO WANT


----------



## TheFabFurry (Jan 28, 2009)

Also i know that you have the shout deletion option but you have to go into the CP then to the shout deletion page. would be easier just to have a hide button on each shout or comment


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 28, 2009)

Hide comments could work better than deletion - since the administrators could be able to access the hidden comments, but at the same time a stupid argument or due comment is hidden.  I say yes!


----------



## Kappy (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, Please!
This would be OUTRAGEOUSLY convenient.


----------



## TheFabFurry (Jan 28, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> Hide comments could work better than deletion - since the administrators could be able to access the hidden comments, but at the same time a stupid argument or due comment is hidden.  I say yes!



I agree with the hiding vs deletion so we have evidence to use against users in flaming cases and stuff like that. For uses of reprimanding and banning comments shouldnt be deleted


----------



## TheFabFurry (Jan 28, 2009)

Speaking for the user Zippo who has been banned from the forums, he agrees as well on the issue.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 28, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> Hide comments could work better than deletion - since the administrators could be able to access the hidden comments, but at the same time a stupid argument or due comment is hidden.  I say yes!



I know what this is like firsthand, site Fanart Central has this feature too (even though it's still called "Delete comment") and I keep telling everyone that as a staff member there I can literally click on _one_ link and instantly reveal any "deleted" comments on that page.  The only problem is that the site doesn't indicate if the page has any deleted comments in the first place....


----------



## kewlhotrod (Jan 28, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=34755

* Points *

Same thread pretty much... Only in the proper forum. 

More views are to be had there. I, myself, couldn't care either way.


----------



## TheFabFurry (Jan 28, 2009)

kewlhotrod said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=34755
> 
> * Points *
> 
> ...



I am sorry ive only been here a couple times didnt see the suggestion box. thought this was part of the site discussion since im discussing the site. oh well. they can delete this. i could care less was just tryin to help


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea, so it doesn't get all too elitist instead of when people pick and choose WHICH comments they want to keep or kill on their subs.


----------



## RinjiPantera (Jan 22, 2011)

What upsets me is I have a submission of mine that someone spammed to death with defamatory BS! I can't hide it, so if I can't do it, I need someone who can! I'm just mad about this.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 22, 2011)

RinjiPantera said:


> What upsets me is I have a submission of mine that someone spammed to death with defamatory BS! I can't hide it, so if I can't do it, I need someone who can! I'm just mad about this.


 
What the hell did you submit?


----------



## RinjiPantera (Jan 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> What the hell did you submit?


Just this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5099097/

But the submission had nothing to do with it. This was a person who visited multiple people and spammed their pages with derogatory comments repeatedly til it flooded the comments section. Just scroll down and see for yourself. I just want those comments hidden or deleted.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 22, 2011)

RinjiPantera said:


> What upsets me is I have a submission of mine that someone spammed to death with defamatory BS! I can't hide it, so if I can't do it, I need someone who can! I'm just mad about this.


 
Submit a Trouble Ticket or contact an admin directly.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 23, 2011)

The fuck you bump a TWO YEAR old thread for?

It also amuses me that some people still have thin skin over people commenting on stuff..


----------



## Jinrou (Jan 30, 2011)

I would also like this feature. It says it's there, but does not work. Annoying trolls jumped my case a while ago and I can't get rid of all the annoying "lol fag" comments the bastard put on all my submissions. Not sure if it's a bug or if the admins enjoy seeing me suffer like the troll does, hmm...


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

Jinrou said:


> I would also like this feature. It says it's there, but does not work. Annoying trolls jumped my case a while ago and I can't get rid of all the annoying "lol fag" comments the bastard put on all my submissions. Not sure if it's a bug or if the admins enjoy seeing me suffer like the troll does, hmm...


 Yes because the admins are really sitting back and watching cry over stupid little comments. 

You can only hide your comments now because there was a vulnerability people were using to hack accounts (if I'm not mistaken). 

So in the meantime, you might just wanna grow a thicker skin.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 30, 2011)

Hiding comments is only useful for truly harassing comments and stupid shit not relevant to the submission/journal, not to hide it because it hurts your feelings/ego or merely disagreeing with the person. Likewise, please grow thicker skin or don't post at all...we have enough thin skinned furries on this site that I don't have to see another bitching over something that was likely trivial such as a disagreement over another's post.


----------



## Jinrou (Feb 7, 2011)

How does being unable to hide comments from trolls on your own submissions enable them to hack your account?


----------

